# Liver spots. What's cause?



## a7736100 (Jun 4, 2009)

I was going to eat this rabbit but found the liver spotted. Is the meat safe to eat?










Since I didn't know what caused it, I didn't cut open the liver for closer inspection. 

Is it a disease or a parasite problem?


----------



## smilesnsunshine (Jun 14, 2009)

_Tularemia is a bacterial disease of rabbits that is transmittible to man, usually through openings in the skin. Hunters who notice small white or yellow spots on the surface of the rabbit's liver when they are field dressing it should discard the entire rabbit immediately._

From http://www.ngpc.state.ne.us/wildlife/rabbit.asp

Toss it, and better luck next time!


----------



## smilesnsunshine (Jun 14, 2009)

P.S. As a courtesy to others, please consider indicating "GRAPHIC PHOTO" in the title in the future. Thanks!


----------



## ladysown (May 3, 2008)

that looks like liver coccidia (to me) ...toss the organs (don't give them to the dog either) -- at least as I've seen it in my herd.

Cook the meat really well and you'll be just fine.

Treat your herd.


----------



## smilesnsunshine (Jun 14, 2009)

I assumed it was a Cottontail, from blood in left ear. I'd toss the whole thing, but then I have hungry hungry black soldier fly maggots to feed.


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

The liver spots are indicative of several things, but mostly coccidiosis. There is no reason not to eat the rabbit. 

Any wild rabbit can have tuleremia. One should always wear rubber gloves when cleaning them especially if they have any scratches or open sores on their hands. Tuleremia need transmission directly into the blood/flesh, and can't go through normal skin. Cooking kills any possibility.

Er... did you really need to show the head of the rabbit?


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

It looks like coccidiosis to me. I once had some fryers exhibiting similar spots on the liver. We discarded the organs but ate the meat. 

Each person has to decide their own level of "acceptable risk" in cases like this. Do a little research so you are fully informed. There was another thread about this problem recently with some good links. Use the *search* feature (menu bar at top of page) to find it using key words like *spotty liver*, *coccidiosis* or *cocci.*


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

coccidiosis, at least that is what I have always thought was cocciosis. I have also had a little worm thing in my livers from time to time. We only eat the cleanest of livers. spotty ones get tossed and if there is a worm, Ill cook them for the dogs.


----------



## jil101ca (Jul 2, 2007)

In the pic on the left piece of liver is a very plain white spot. That is what I see sometimes on my livers, never very many but 3 or 4 per liver. I was told by a gov inspector that it was tape worms. I have never seen anything like the rest of your liver on any of mine. I would eat the meat if it were me but not the organs.


----------



## quietstar (Dec 11, 2002)

The picture was sharp and informative which should be most important. The OP could include the rabbit type, cottontail or domestic which would be informative as well...Glen


----------



## a7736100 (Jun 4, 2009)

quietstar said:


> The picture was sharp and informative which should be most important. The OP could include the rabbit type, cottontail or domestic which would be informative as well...Glen


He was a domestic small mixed breed about 3 months old. There are flies, fleas, ticks, and mosquitoes in the environment. I don't think that were any fleas and ticks on him. He had contact with the soil when he was allowed to run around in a pen.

I was surprised to see the spots on his liver as he looked and acted so healthy.


----------



## Bamboorabbit (Jan 22, 2009)

I agree it is coccidiosis. Had two entire litters of Florida White fryers with it a few months back. I made double sure no waste could accumulate in their toliet corners and the next two litters from the same Florida white does the livers were perfect, just butched them yestersday 16 of them.


----------



## Ceres Hil (Aug 13, 2008)

what would you do to prevent? pumpkin seeds?


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Pumpkin seeds might help with tapeworms, but they will not do anything against coccidiosis, as far as I know. I have found a couple of references that suggest that willow may act as a natural coccidiostat, but I have not been able to find any evidence one way or another.


----------



## Ceres Hil (Aug 13, 2008)

we are feeding willow--perhaps it will be a good preventative. will report later this year after butchering.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

A sanitation program is the best preventative.
Clean cages, feeders and no feeding hay or greens on the floor.
I also treat once a year with Sulmet. Around June 20th.


----------



## Ceres Hil (Aug 13, 2008)

Squashnut, how much sulmet are you putting in the waterers?


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

according to the dosage on the bottle. i think it's 2 oz. per gallon for 2 days and then 1 oz per gallon for 4 more days.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

smilesnsunshine said:


> _Tularemia is a bacterial disease of rabbits that is transmittible to man, usually through openings in the skin. Hunters who notice small white or yellow spots on the surface of the rabbit's liver when they are field dressing it should discard the entire rabbit immediately._
> 
> From http://www.ngpc.state.ne.us/wildlife/rabbit.asp
> 
> Toss it, and better luck next time!


This is what I was taught while studying for my Vet Tech license.


----------



## smilesnsunshine (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah farmmom, I still wouldn't eat it. I can just imagine myself with a funky exotic disease trying to explain to my HMO why I ate a sick rabbit.


----------

